# Heel Batista Is Back - DEAL WITH IT!



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

This should be fairly amusing.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



rocknblues81 said:


> This should be fairly amusing.


Think they might...

Creatively and constructively enhance the WWE's Auditory Experience?

:trips2 :vince3


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

The guy doesn't actually deserve all that grief, he's clearly just a victim of WWE booking circumstances. 
That being said, why not just embrace newly-found heel heat? He is over as f*ck as a HEEL! :vince$


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

canned pops wont save him


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

At least he will get cheered on Smackdown :jay2

:vince5 Turn up the volume on those cheers goddamit!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



unDASHING said:


> canned pops wont save him


Considering they acknowledged his heat last night/tonight, I doubt they'll can the shit out of the cheers/pops.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

I wonder who his opponent will be. I'll guess and pick Cesaro, Swagger costing him the match of course to further the storyline.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

He'll finally get the face reaction Vince has desperately wanted since January


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

_Of course...has to get his win back from Del Rio :lol_


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Cool, a must watch SD for me now.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Im predicting that he is about to heel turn


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



Demoslasher said:


> Im predicting that he is about to heel turn


Hopefully he does. I will be so disappointed if this is just another attempt by WWE to see if they can get the majority of the fans to side with Batista... He is done as the hero. He was done ever since he won the rumble instead of Roman Reigns, Punk, or Bryan winning. Time to turn him heel.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

The batista thread makes me sick.the fact that he's headlining biggest event of all time. Ugh


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



Demoslasher said:


> Im predicting that he is about to heel turn


I would of thought a heel turn would be saved for Raw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Time for Batista to make the fans his bitches


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

At least after that we'll know if he's going to be a face or a heel.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Seems like they're gearing up for a heel turn. I hope so anyway. It's absolutely necessary. Just leaves a question over how they would handle a heel v heel match at WM. Especially since there's no way that was the original plan. If Bootista does turn heel this week, it'll have been forced by crowd reactions.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

:ti

He will get cheered, that is for sure.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

So here's how it's all going to go down.

The execs know that they screwed the pooch by offering Batista the world. The fans don't like him, and they're just now realizing that they can capitalize on this. Part of me thinks that this was their plan all along, but I might be giving the writers waaaaay too much credit.

Anyway, I can see Batista getting into bed with The Authority because of his history with Trips, thus turning Orton face. I'll admit, I liked seeing Orton come out and try to carry a conversation with Dave, who looked like he was trying not to stroke out.

It proved how little Batista deserves to be where he is.

Batista's upcoming rant on on Smackdown will either be to make him a full fledged heel, or to try and turn things around by appealing to the fans and make him appear as honest as possible. For the most part, people are more likely to be on your side if you are more forthcoming. Maybe they'll try that, but I'm hoping for Batista turning heel.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Serious question: Is Batista gay? 

I only see women with those star tatoos. That's a very feminine design. In fact, most of his ink is.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



LKRocks said:


> Serious question: Is Batista gay?
> 
> I only see women with those star tatoos. That's a very feminine design. In fact, most of his ink is.


:lmao

I don't know why, but this made me laugh. 

Anyways, if the plan is for Batista to turn heel, I'd save it for RAW next week. I thought they were saying Batista is going to address the WWE Universe on Smackdown, or something like that, so maybe he will turn heel on Smackdown. Which would make the match at Wrestlemania 30 heel vs. heel, kinda interesting to see how they handle it.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Piped in chants yay


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



Lucifer34 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I don't know why, but this made me laugh.
> 
> Anyways, if the plan is for Batista to turn heel, I'd save it for RAW next week. I thought they were saying Batista is going to address the WWE Universe on Smackdown, or something like that, so maybe he will turn heel on Smackdown. Which would make the match at Wrestlemania 30 heel vs. heel, kinda interesting to see how they handle it.


I wouldn't get my hopes up, but it would be nice to have him turn heel. I feel like this will be an attempt by WWE to get the fans on his side though... When he talked on the mic on RAW about being real and honest, it didn't help the situation much. And it didn't look like he would turn on the fans either. Who knows... he better surprise us all at SmackDown. Heeltista here we go again. :lmao


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



Lucifer34 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I don't know why, but this made me laugh.
> 
> Anyways, if the plan is for Batista to turn heel, I'd save it for RAW next week. I thought they were saying Batista is going to address the WWE Universe on Smackdown, or something like that, so maybe he will turn heel on Smackdown. Which would make the match at Wrestlemania 30 heel vs. heel, kinda interesting to see how they handle it.


If he turns heel on Smackdown then I will be pretty sure that CM Punk will be back on Monday. You can't have a heel v. heel title match, especially at Wrestlemania. They can try to get the fans on Orton's side but they have made him such a weasel and cheater that the casuals arn't going to bite, and the smarks are just not going to cheer for him regardless.


----------



## xOptix (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



LKRocks said:


> Serious question: Is Batista gay?
> 
> I only see women with those star tatoos. That's a very feminine design. In fact, most of his ink is.


The Animal is unleashed!

RAWR!

:batista4


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



SnoopSystem said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up, but it would be nice to have him turn heel. I feel like this will be an attempt by WWE to get the fans on his side though... When he talked on the mic on RAW about being real and honest, it didn't help the situation much. And it didn't look like he would turn on the fans either. Who knows... he better surprise us all at SmackDown. Heeltista here we go again. :lmao


The whole thing is a joke. Batista came back to try and build his name up again for when his movie comes out. That's it. He talked shit about the WWE for years, and now all of a sudden he loves the business and is an honest man. His promos are so devoid of passion anyways that I actually think it made him look worse.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



LKRocks said:


> Serious question: Is Batista gay?
> 
> I only see women with those star tatoos. That's a very feminine design. In fact, most of his ink is.


That was like Soviet Union mafia stuff and then it got taken over by girls. Kind of like the tear drop and spiderweb tattoos
and just tattoos in general.


----------



## sean 590 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Batista will spend the rest of the Road to Wrestlemania on Smackdown.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



Superhippy said:


> The whole thing is a joke. Batista came back to try and build his name up again for when his movie comes out. That's it. He talked shit about the WWE for years, and now all of a sudden he loves the business and is an honest man. His promos are so devoid of passion anyways that I actually think it made him look worse.


He only "loves" the WWE when it is edgy like during the Attitude Era and Ruthless Aggression Era. That's why he talked bad about the company when it went all out with the new PG stuff. He has every right to express his opinion of the PG era, but shouldn't expect so much support from the entire WWE universe when he's taking well-deserved spots from Daniel Bryan and other new talent. 

I think he does love the business (when it is edgy), but does not truly love it like John Cena does. Cens loves it no matter what even if it is now PG. Cena even said in interiews that he wished things were different, but this is what they have to do now that so many children are tuning in. They had to tone down on the violence and get rid of most of the sexual stuff.

Instead of having Batista win the Rumble, he should've had faced Del Rio in a match at that Royal Rumble PPV. And the writers should be making the feud legit enough to end at Elimination Chamber with a street fight match or something. After that, Batista can team up with Cena to fight the Wyatts at Wrestlemania 30. That's how I would book his face run. He wouldn't be getting booed since he isn't stealing the top spot. And he and Cena would help boost the Wyatts even further up the ladder, that is, if the storyline is written to show the Wyatts as a serious threat to these veterans.

If WWE wants Batista to become champion so bad, then they should wait until Lesnar gets the belts and then have the two feud... That's better than Orton vs Batista. This would work, assuming that Daniel Bryan had a good champion reign for 4 months at least.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Yay.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Kudos to Batista. Unlike rock and Brock who practically show up once a month, never on smackdown. And only work certain ppv


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



CYC said:


> Kudos to Batista. Unlike rock and Brock who practically show up once a month, never on smackdown. And only work certain ppv


Except Rock did appear on Smackdown last year.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

I can see Batista turning heel here, although tbh I think the fans will still boo him.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I can see Batista turning heel here, although tbh I think the fans will still boo him.


You can say that again. I thought it was a pretty decent promo, and the match with Ziggler wasn't great, but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



CYC said:


> Kudos to Batista. Unlike rock and Brock who practically show up once a month, never on smackdown. And only work certain ppv


The Rock practically carried the hype and build up to WM last year...it was Taker, HHH, and Lesnar that were hard to find.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I can see Batista turning heel here, although tbh I think the fans will still boo him.


Lol, such a weird post


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I can see Batista turning heel here, although tbh I think the fans will still boo him.


Aren't the fan suppose to boo the heel? Lol


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

It really sucks that Batista has deteriorated so much in the ring since coming back because his heel character is awesome. At least in 2010 he was somewhat passable as a wrestler.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Batista will truly walk alone after tonight.

- Vic


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



Vic Capri said:


> Batista will truly walk alone after tonight.
> 
> - Vic


After he takes everyone's girlfriends


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



CYC said:


> Kudos to Batista. Unlike rock and Brock who practically show up once a month, never on smackdown. And only work certain ppv


:ti is anybody still upset about this in 2014?

Batista's promo was :clap


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Good Heel promo from Batista, I like how he is officially making "_Deal With It!"_ his catchphrase and he went straight to the point of explaining how he couldn't understand that the audience can get behind wrestlers like Daniel Bryan or a Dolph Ziggler. 

Late 09/10 Batista has finally reborn, I just wish his tolerable in ring ability would too.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Just saw the promo. Heel Batista is awesome. Orton vs Batista feud and match will suck, but afterwards I have no problem with heel Batista being champion.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

He's definitely turned heel, just watched his promo and it wasn't bad he seems a lot more interesting now.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

that heel promo, that spotlight, that douche bag swag...


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Oh come on don't praise the douche just because WWE turned him heel. He is still the shittiest wrestler on the roster, an immature grandpa, and spot stealing dick.


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

he is the best!


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

That was amazing! Heel Bootista is on a roll.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Oh come on don't praise the douche just because WWE turned him heel. He is still the shittiest wrestler on the roster, an immature grandpa, and spot stealing dick.


Oh shut up. He made more money than 99% of the roster in just a short time of push in 2005 who he wasn't even supposed have. He had his great matches and feuds like Taker, Cena, and HHH. He was improving in the ring big time every year but now since it's been a long time ago he lost his sense in the ring and by time he will get it back, he just needs to adapt. 

As for the promo, that was really good.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

That promo is fantastic. How can you hate that?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Yeah promo was awesome. The heel run was needed.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

**Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*






That was fantastic. :mark: :mark:


You can't hate that, the heel turn is a great idea.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's promo.*

Nice hat dickhead


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

i mean i guess it's not terrible. still think he offers nothing interesting.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Promo of the Year. #dealwithit


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

The heat he is going to get in Chi-town.:banderas


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I still don't know if it's worth sacrificing the Wrestlemania main event for the massive heat that he is getting but we will see. Batista vs Bryan would be the ideal match-up now.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

that was awesome. lol, i love how he's putting DB on the spot for being a genetically inferior midget.


----------



## ShowMethegoodlife (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

The only good thing about his promo is the " Deal With It" , and that Ziggler got mic time anything else was a nonsense combo .
Hell , he even botches his promos fpalm


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Holy SHIT what a promo. One of the best I've seen in a while. He better win the title at Mania.

But does this mean that face Orton is back?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Lowest common denominator promo right here. He pretty much went out there and cried like some guys on this forum ('lol skinny fat wrasslers suck, we want da attit00d era back! deal wit it lol!').

If he manages to back up these outbursts with some worthy ring performances then fine, but at the moment he's still fucking terrible.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Fuck...this actually makes me interested


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

:mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

Batista, just a natural heel.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



The Gorgeous One said:


> The heat he is going to get in Chi-town.:banderas


I hope he's ready for it.. Hopefully he can give it right back to the crowed and maybe (just maybe) the title match will get a little more interesting.. But that's still a huge maybe.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I marked out. Now I just hope this leads to Bryan or Punk being added to the WM Main Event because he sure as he'll wasn't shooting on Randy Orton in that promo.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

If he can channel his 2010 self and market #DealWithIt this should be a good run.


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Could someone tell me where it is in the show so I could watch it live? Thanks.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Lowest common denominator promo right here. He pretty much went out there and cried like some guys on this forum ('lol skinny fat wrasslers suck, we want da attit00d era back! deal wit it lol!').
> 
> If he manages to back up these outbursts with some worthy ring performances then fine, but at the moment he's still fucking terrible.


but did u see the match??? it was good! or not?


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Punked Up said:


> Could someone tell me where it is in the show so I could watch it live? Thanks.


1st segment


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



michelem said:


> but did u see the match??? it was good! or not?


What match? The match against Ziggler? Not yet. I shall reserve my judgement but I ain't holding my breath.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Promo was dope.

Much better than what hes done lately.


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

For u guys complaining about that promo, get a fucking life! That promo is better than anything Bryan ha ever put together and better than anything punk has done the past six months!! I take my hat off to Batista and trips for turning him heel, and as much as I hate it, punk may come back to be the face in the wm three way main event!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

That was a good promo tbf.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*






here's the match.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

PRetty good promo and what should've been Batista's gimmick in the first place on his return. He left as a heel for Christ's sake. Hope he builds up a program with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Awesome promo. This is the Batista we need going forward


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> What match? The match against Ziggler? Not yet. I shall reserve my judgement but I ain't holding my breath.


yep...but you can't say it was bad...his performance will improve with time...I hope he gives a hell of a performance at mania


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Great, Ziggler being jobbed out yet more, and now to that hack, Batista.


----------



## Silencer (Sep 28, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Sandow_hof said:


> For u guys complaining about that promo, get a fucking life! That promo is better than anything Bryan ha ever put together and better than anything punk has done the past six months!! I take my hat off to Batista and trips for turning him heel, and as much as I hate it, punk may come back to be the face in the wm three way main event!


This promo is great but why do you need to have a crack at Punk and Bryan. They are the reason for this promo so in a way it's great because of them. Just like Cena made Punks pipe bomb great as it would have had way less impact in a feud with say Sheamus. 

Everything in WWE takes two people. WWE just need to work out who those two people are because if this promo is supposed to promote Batista vs Orton it's one of the worst of all time.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

They finally unleash the "animal". I loved this promo and its about time we saw this side of Batista.. The next few weeks are looking at little brighter


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Decent promo. He still gets gassed after 30 sec in the ring though.


----------



## ShowMethegoodlife (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Lowest common denominator promo right here. He pretty much went out there and cried like some guys on this forum ('lol skinny fat wrasslers suck, we want da attit00d era back! deal wit it lol!').
> 
> If he manages to back up these outbursts with some worthy ring performances then fine, but at the moment he's still fucking terrible.


I agree 100 % , what I saw in this video was just some roided up neckbeard trying too hard and getting tired doing it .


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



CripplerXFace said:


> Decent promo. He still gets gassed after 30 sec in the ring though.


That should improve, not drastically but he will get into better ring shape the more they work him. So using him on Smackdown is a plus, for his sakes.



RhodesForWHC said:


> *Great, Ziggler being jobbed out* yet more, and now to that hack, Batista.


Sadly that's a growing trend and won't change anytime soon. If it wasn't Batista it would be someone else squashing him.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Now this is a bad ass promo, why can't they have more shit like this?


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Sandow_hof said:


> For u guys complaining about that promo, get a fucking life! That promo is better than anything Bryan ha ever put together and better than anything punk has done the past six months!! I take my hat off to Batista and trips for turning him heel, and as much as I hate it, punk may come back to be the face in the wm three way main event!


I think Daniel Bryan's promo hyping up Hell in the CEll and his promo where he calls John Cena a parody of a wrestler was much better than this. Though yeah CM Punk's promo work has sucked since his return at Payback.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I didn't enjoy that promo at all, all he did was whine and complain.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Can't tell if they're booing like they've been booing because he sucks or if it's just piped in. I don't believe for one second that Batista is getting booed for being a heel.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Hard to hate him when he says what you believe aswell. Damn, good promo though hit right on the nail. 

Dave Batista vs Vanilla Midget-division. #Dealwithit


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I will take a crack at punk at every chance I get. Punk quit! Get that through all of your heads he just said fuck it, at the worst possible moment! If he legitimately just wants out why wouldn't he just respect the company that made him wealthy am famous and wait till after wrestle mania and then quit??


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*

This is the right move by WWE, hell theres what like 6 weeks till Mania. Pretty sure Batista will win some people over by then with his natural douchebag "Deal with it" heel act.

Good promo, he should become involved with the Bryan and Triple H storyline aswell, mentioning how Triple H was the one who signed him back to prevent Bryan being champion. Feel like that would add alot more to the rivalry.

Unfortunately now what happens with Orton? Clearly he was built up as the "long-reigning pussyfoot champion" that is eventually beaten by the "good guy" where do they go with it now?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



The Devil and God said:


> Sadly that's a growing trend and won't change anytime soon. If it wasn't Batista it would be someone else squashing him.


I know, and it's deplorable. Really disgusting that they continue to bury actual talent and guys that managed to actually get over like Ziggler, while guys like Batista are Main Eventing WM, despite getting massive amounts of "go away"-type heat.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I'm so glad heel Dave is back but FUCK I wish he could still put on decent matches. His ring work since his return has been terrible. If he was still able to wrestle like he did in 2010, then I would absolutely support him as the top heel in WWE. I can't believe how much better he is as a bad guy.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Where did that video come from anyways? Someone shot it live?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

That was pretty good.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

This is fucking awesome and the Batista that I actually enjoy. Nobody wants to see his lame face character, but his #dealwithit heel character is fucking epic.


----------



## puresasskia (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I would buy a 'deal with it shirt'. maybe Orton could rko hhh and his lackeys and be a bad ass. so Orton gets fed up and turns so... 

Steph comes out to try to reason with with Orton- (I hate violence against women but what the hell). she gets hit with a rko. its scripted folks so its ok.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



The Gorgeous One said:


> The heat he is going to get in Chi-town.:banderas


If he cuts a promo like this in Chicago.... :mark:

The crowd will go insane if he starts burying Punk, then imagine if Punk came out.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Great promo. And totally true.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Too bad the guy is still awful in the ring.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



RyanPelley said:


> Can't tell if they're booing like they've been booing because he sucks or if it's just piped in. I don't believe for one second that Batista is getting booed for being a heel.


This, Batista isn't getting heel heat, he's getting "go away" heat.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



KuroNeko said:


> Too bad the guy is still awful in the ring.


Once he gets in shape he'll be fine. He had plenty of good matches during his 02-10 run.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> This, Batista isn't getting heel heat, he's getting "go away" heat.


:ti
"Go away heat" ahh, gotta love the IWC.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



I > U said:


> :ti
> "Go away heat" ahh, gotta love the IWC.


and the funny thing is there were people cheering Batista at the end of the match...people making the thumbs up...thumbs down move...


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Haha, bad in the ring? Go away heat? Haha, you fucking marks. Haha.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



I > U said:


> :ti
> "Go away heat" ahh, gotta love the IWC.


I don't understand what's so funny when that's approximately what he's been getting for the past few weeks. He might have a stronger case if he was a bigger draw than guys like Bryan and Punk...but the fact of the matter is ratings now are better than ratings were when Batista was a central focus of the program on both Smackdown and Raw so I personally don't feel he's quite got "it" yet. Guardians will give him a lot of momentum but I don't think the movie will be as big as a deal WWE will be expecting it to be, with movies The Rock's in he's the main character and big drawing point to seeing these said movies, while in Batista's case he's only starring in a movie a bunch of nerds are going to see as it doesn't have any mainstream brand attached to it ala the other Marvel films. I personally will be watching cause the movie looks awesome, but unless it's a recognizable property like Iron Man, Thor, Captain America, Spider-man it'll be a cult favorite I think.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Putting "spoilers" in the thread title is pointless if you proceed to spoil it in the very same title.



I > U said:


> :ti
> "Go away heat" ahh, gotta love the IWC.


I'm not saying he's getting going away heat in that promo, but the heat he has been getting since RR has been go away heat.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Batista needs to use the word "Vanilla midgets" just one time in his promo lol


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Putting "spoilers" in the thread title is pointless if you proceed to spoil it in the very same title.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying he's getting going away heat in that promo, but the heat he has been getting since RR has been go away heat.


I feel it was fairly obvious he was turning heel.

I put a spoiler warning because I thought some people might want to watch it on SmackDown tonight...


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I take it back. They did do the full heel turn on Smackdown. Awesome.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Right, well thats just well and truly thrown me, the stuff he was saying they have got to be looking at throwing another name into the title match at Mania, unless they somehow add Punk to the mix (extremley unlikely) who knows we may end up having Bryan inserted into it, I just cannot see them going with heel vs heel in the main event of their biggest event.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Batista is doing good business for the ratings, but that's about it. The public perception of him has been very negative, period. In terms of being a draw he should only get the title when Guardians comes out so he could use the movie to promote the WWE aka the goal WWE wants in the first place.

Hogan does good business for the ratings too (better than Batista, in fact) but again that doesn't equate to creating new stars and making money in the long term. Let's book Hogan in the main event at Wrestlemania 30..._right_, come on.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



I > U said:


> :ti
> "Go away heat" ahh, gotta love the IWC.


The heel turn might change things, but since his return Batista has been getting "go away" heat.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

lol @ those of you mocking posters for saying he's getting go away heat. That's exactly what he's been getting this entire time. Ever since winning the Rumble match, fans have really wanted him to fuck off. Just view the fans' reactions and cheering of Del Rio over Batista in their matches as proof. Keep in mind that Del Rio never gets near that reaction, on average.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

That was pretty good. Better than anything he's done recently. 

I'm actually surprised they've completely turned him heel. I thought he'd be a "controversial" face. 

So does this mean they're going to turn Orton face? Or I wonder if they do have CM Punk coming back and will make it a triple threat. Either way it's amazing how much of a clusterfuck this Wrestlemania has become. The 30th milestone too, it's pretty sad.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> That was pretty good. Better than anything he's done recently.
> 
> I'm actually surprised they've completely turned him heel. I thought he'd be a "controversial" face.
> 
> So does this mean they're going to turn Orton face? Or I wonder if they do have CM Punk coming back and will make it a triple threat. Either way it's amazing how much of a clusterfuck this Wrestlemania has become. The 30th milestone too, it's pretty sad.


I've pondered this myself, at this point I'm thinking "what's the point?" when it comes to turning Orton face. They may as well keep him in his same role, and let the fans decide if they wanna cheer him, or just boo both.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I can't believe they actually did this.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I always liked Batista, didn't understand why he was getting so much hate both here and from the crowds, I mostly blamed Orton for the terrible upcoming WM main event. He's just not big enough a star nor popular enough to main event this WM. Nothing involving Orton sounds like a WM main event to me, including Orton vs Bryan.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

If they really want to give him heel heat, they should put Daniel Bryan in the WM match with him and Batista should pin him.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Rick_James said:


> Batista needs to use the word "Vanilla midgets" just one time in his promo lol


Or just Re-enact this storyline. 






And no, it's not go away heat. It's legit heat that makes anyone he faces being cheered. They want to see him get beat and that's why they turned him to not fuck up the whole face/heel-stuff, instead of turning every heel that he faces.

People are just too damn butthurt about Daniel Bryan not being in contention for the World championship, although he's involved in a major storyline heading into Wrestlemania and was in the title-picture the whole autumn and failed.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

please dont start cheering him, smarks


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I guess this is the part of where the same people that said how terrible he's been since his return start jizzing all over him. This forum loves heels.

I thought this was a great promo, btw. I like Batista. He put himself in a bad position by wanting to immedatiely win the rumble/title, but that doesn't change the fact that he's a talented guy.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

People talking about go away heat :jordan4

Who cares...he is a heel now...

In the modern WWE where they acknowledge kayfabe and every fan knows the guy has a life outside of WWE and he is not mysterious,it is hard to get heat unless you do something to piss the fans off behind the camera.

If WWE runs with this then Batista is gonna be one of the best heels since HHH in the early 2000s. People are gonna want to see Batista get his ass handed to him. 

People are gonna want to see him get his ass beat..

Hell fans wanted HHH to go away when he was fucking pissing everyone off in the early 2000s...he is a top 10 heel in WWE too...argued for TOP 5.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Spittekauga said:


> Or just Re-enact this storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he failed. Daniel Bryan was setup to fail without the marketing Vince gives a lot of the other guys like Cena and Orton. Without that, how could you be a draw? To draw any money, the whole point of doing so is being able to draw in fans who wouldn't normally watch the product or attend the event. Vince did this by giving guys like Cena celebrity exposure, which he didn't give to Bryan despite being "the guy" for a couple of months.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Very good job in his first heel promo with Batista. If they can get a face involved in that title match (whether through turning Orton, inserting Punk, giving Bryan the "title shot if you beat HHH" stipulation, WHATEVER it takes) then this is going to go very very well.

Even a heel vs heel match will be much more interesting than what we had before. I'm thrilled they did this honestly, I was expecting them to book him like Cena, a "face that gets booed" type deal.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

He's heel so all of a sudden he's good...hahaha. Fans are predictable as fuck...I guess these dudes REALLY would mark out for a Cena heel turn even though he's one of the worst ever in the history of the industry. Predictable fanbase..no wonder Vince thinks he can get away with the shit he does with them all the time.

Dudes on here cheered on a Bryan heel turn because they thought that meant Punk would pass him up but he still quit on their asses while Bryan is dealing with it week to week.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



bmtrocks said:


> Of course he failed. Daniel Bryan was setup to fail without the marketing Vince gives a lot of the other guys like Cena and Orton. Without that, how could you be a draw? To draw any money, the whole point of doing so is being able to draw in fans who wouldn't normally watch the product or attend the event. Vince did this by giving guys like Cena celebrity exposure, which he didn't give to Bryan despite being "the guy" for a couple of months.


Yeah, it was a conspiracy by the company and especially Vince to hold Bryan down and not make him a big star. Hmm, giving him the main-event-slot for several PPV's and having a whole storyline and shows being just about him wasn't marketing enough?

From a business-perspective should WWE pour millions and millions of dollars to market an unproven draw? Is that a wise business-decision? You say he deserved the celebrity exposure of a level of John Cena, the face of the company, directly after Summerslam just because he was in the main-event, while Cena was (and is) still with the company?

They did a lot for Bryan to make him over, they had HHH pedigree him, Orton turning heel. The authority forming with the whole roster being treated as dogs except Bryan that stood up against them and had to prove himself worthy. They even brought in Shawn fucking Michaels as a referee. And you say that proves they didn't want him to succeed? 

That wasn't the case and they looked further for him with the whole Wyatt-situation. And now we're back at it again.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Yes Era said:


> He's heel so all of a sudden he's good...hahaha. Fans are predictable as fuck...I guess these dudes REALLY would mark out for a Cena heel turn even though *he's one of the worst ever in the history of the industry.* Predictable fanbase..no wonder Vince thinks he can get away with the shit he does with them all the time.
> 
> Dudes on here cheered on a Bryan heel turn because they thought that meant Punk would pass him up but he still quit on their asses while Bryan is dealing with it week to week.


That's just complete bullshit.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Yes Era said:


> He's heel so all of a sudden he's good...hahaha. Fans are predictable as fuck...I guess these dudes REALLY would mark out for a Cena heel turn even though *he's one of the worst ever in the history of the industry.* Predictable fanbase..no wonder Vince thinks he can get away with the shit he does with them all the time.
> 
> Dudes on here cheered on a Bryan heel turn because they thought that meant Punk would pass him up but he still quit on their asses while Bryan is dealing with it week to week.


:ti :ti :ti


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Nothing interesting tbh


----------



## PunklovesAJ123 (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

So heel vs heel at Manias main event doesn't make sense.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Neither did pretending Batista was as big a name as the Rock and having him come back and win the Rumble just in time to main event the biggest Wrestlemania yet. But then again WWE does a lot of things that do not make sense.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



New World Order. said:


> That's just complete bullshit.


Actually he is..don't believe me. Watch his corset of matches where he forgets selling over and over again..just because the last year or two he FINALLY sold a few times in matches with Bryan, Punk, and Cesaro doesn't mean he's a great worker. That match with Michaels that went 45 minutes on Raw is one of the most overrated matches of all time. The Punk match from Raw is great because Punk did a pile driver and they kicked out of their finishers alot? That same shit was hated on when it was Rock vs Cena II but it's great because Punk does it? What the fuck....who you think you're kidding with that bullshit perception and stupid lemming mentality. Cena is horrible..what good promos has he had in the last 5 years...he did a heel turn dance move the night after Mania trying to be cute after getting another huge WM win payday and that's good....he used cancer children to justify his position at the top against Bryan the Raw before Summerslam. That's good promo work? That's how much wrestling promo work has fallen that you have to use a terminally ill child to try to get fans to clap in a positive matter for your selling of a match? What the fuck....lol. Bullshit. 

John Cena is horrible. He wants to be horrible..he wants to half ass it and he doesn't wrestle consistently. It's EASY to have great matches with Bryan and Cesaro..look around..everyone does...from Orton to Big Show to Sin Cara #1 to Ambrose to Reigns to Mark Henry. 

For once..instead of runnning, tell me what's "bullshit" about any of that.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Spittekauga said:


> Yeah, it was a conspiracy by the company and especially Vince to hold Bryan down and not make him a big star. Hmm, giving him the main-event-slot for several PPV's and having a whole storyline and shows being just about him wasn't marketing enough?
> 
> From a business-perspective should WWE pour millions and millions of dollars to market an unproven draw? Is that a wise business-decision? You say he deserved the celebrity exposure of a level of John Cena, the face of the company, directly after Summerslam just because he was in the main-event, while Cena was (and is) still with the company?
> 
> ...


All of that stuff was badly booked and thought-out and never really got Bryan any success on a kayfabe level. You have to remember that guys like Cena didn't become confirmed draws until Vince got behind them as a marketable character or icon. Vince hasn't done this yet, or else you'd be seeing Daniel Bryan on talkshows, seeing him in kids shows, seeing him in commercials on other networks than USA Network as a central focus of RAW's brand, seeing him on brands of cereals or seeing his product lie T-shirts in places like Wal-mart. There's just a general lack of confidence in Bryan's ability here which again, the only fault can be blamed on is Vince. Vince could've made a lot of money ala Duck Dynasty yet he didn't pull the trigger for some reason.

Even the Meltz pointed out this problem with WWE's booking. While it is true Bryan wasn't the pay-per-view draw that WWE wanted him to be, at the same time you have to consider the fact that they simply put him in that spot without any buildup or marketing behind it, and expected him to sell tickets on the crowd reaction alone which has never worked in WWE. This would be understandable if he was actually marketed like past non-draws such as Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart which received Hogan-like pushes in their prime as being "the guy", and THEN failed to draw a rating or a buyrate, but this did not occur. At most Daniel Bryan had his face on a truck of a WWE billboard...or a flyer, just things like that. There's no major media exposure in this regard.

Hell the only media exposure DB ever truly got is when his push was pushed aside for guys like Batista, which is getting more press than Batista's return itself which is honestly embarassing and shameful on the WWE's part.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

That Promo was good for the first few minutes then died a bit towards the end, I guess the WWE is planning on really giving this guy the title and making it look to anyone who only watches WM like this guy is a bad guy and thats the only reason we are Booing him.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

I'll admit that I liked Batista as a wrestler during his 2002-2010 run and I loved his heel work. When he came back, I bashed him because not only was his character bad but his in ring work was also terrible. Now that he's turned heel, I like him a lot more than a few weeks ago but he won't get my full support until he starts putting on better matches.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Yes Era said:


> Actually he is..don't believe me. Watch his corset of matches where he forgets selling over and over again..just because the last year or two he FINALLY sold a few times in matches with Bryan, Punk, and Cesaro doesn't mean he's a great worker. That match with Michaels that went 45 minutes on Raw is one of the most overrated matches of all time. The Punk match from Raw is great because Punk did a pile driver and they kicked out of their finishers alot? That same shit was hated on when it was Rock vs Cena II but it's great because Punk does it? What the fuck....who you think you're kidding with that bullshit perception and stupid lemming mentality. Cena is horrible..what good promos has he had in the last 5 years...he did a heel turn dance move the night after Mania trying to be cute after getting another huge WM win payday and that's good....he used cancer children to justify his position at the top against Bryan the Raw before Summerslam. That's good promo work? That's how much wrestling promo work has fallen that you have to use a terminally ill child to try to get fans to clap in a positive matter for your selling of a match? What the fuck....lol. Bullshit.
> 
> John Cena is horrible. He wants to be horrible..he wants to half ass it and he doesn't wrestle consistently. It's EASY to have great matches with Bryan and Cesaro..look around..everyone does...from Orton to Big Show to Sin Cara #1 to Ambrose to Reigns to Mark Henry.
> 
> For once..instead of runnning, tell me what's "bullshit" about any of that.


Wow you really are passionate for you're hate of Cena. It's actually just really pathetic.

Calling Cena one of the worst things to happen in this industry just shows you're lack of knowledge for wrestling. I really don't need more of an explanation than that.

I'm not even a fan of Cena, but he has been the top guy for *9 years.*


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

GOATista.



Yes Era said:


> Actually he is..don't believe me. Watch his corset of matches where he forgets selling over and over again..just because the last year or two he FINALLY sold a few times in matches with Bryan, Punk, and Cesaro doesn't mean he's a great worker. That match with Michaels that went 45 minutes on Raw is one of the most overrated matches of all time. *The Punk match from Raw is great because Punk did a pile driver and they kicked out of their finishers alot? That same shit was hated on when it was Rock vs Cena II but it's great because Punk does it?* What the fuck....who you think you're kidding with that bullshit perception and stupid lemming mentality. Cena is horrible..what good promos has he had in the last 5 years...he did a heel turn dance move the night after Mania trying to be cute after getting another huge WM win payday and that's good....he used cancer children to justify his position at the top against Bryan the Raw before Summerslam. That's good promo work? That's how much wrestling promo work has fallen that you have to use a terminally ill child to try to get fans to clap in a positive matter for your selling of a match? What the fuck....lol. Bullshit.
> 
> John Cena is horrible. He wants to be horrible..he wants to half ass it and he doesn't wrestle consistently. It's EASY to have great matches with Bryan and Cesaro..look around..everyone does...from Orton to Big Show to Sin Cara #1 to Ambrose to Reigns to Mark Henry.
> 
> For once..instead of runnning, tell me what's "bullshit" about any of that.


You know what's even funnier? They bashed Rock/Cena II for being predictable & a finisher fest, but then turn around & mark for Taker's streak matches. LOL.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Sorry, promo still did nothing for me, it is WWE's pathetic attempt to turn around the bullshit situation they created themselves. I mean, good thing they do, shows they aren't COMPLETELY braindead, but it will not change the fact that Orton vs. Batista will be the most generic and boring mainevent in a long time, and nothing in this promo indicated that they are changing their plans in any other way than heel/heel (crowd will annihilate WM) or double turn, which would mean a minimal improvement for Batista (except he still can't fucking wrestle) and a total disaster for face Orton

Only thing I'm looking forward to, apart from the crowd, is shit like this:


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Amazing promo. Dropping some truth bombs right there. :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Batista have been a heel on the WWE to the people since his return :argh:


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



New World Order. said:


> Wow you really are passionate for you're hate of Cena. It's actually just really pathetic.
> 
> Calling Cena one of the worst things to happen in this industry just shows you're lack of knowledge for wrestling. I really don't need more of an explanation than that.
> 
> I'm not even a fan of Cena, but he has been the top guy for *9 years.*


But.. But he only has 5 movez and people boo him!!!!11


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

So much for people saying Batista can't do the sitdown powerbomb anymore.


----------



## galgor (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Just a way to make the boos at wrestlemania look better.. The crowd will have to reevaluate, maybe everyone should just go buy a T-shirt during the match instead.. Or a #SilenceMovement Yess, silence on the main event at wrestlemania, 30 no doubt, would be devastating.


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

That was a surprisingly good promo. I hate to admit that I'm actually a little bit interested in what's in store for Batista going forward.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

Its a smart thing to turn Batista heel after the absolute disaster his return has been so far. Might as well run with the heat Batista's getting.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

This man deserves every bit of his spot in the main event of Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*

People need to relax, this is an awesome promo and the WWE is *finally* getting an actual heel, one that gets heat. Plus the guy had some awesome points..... "WHERE ARE THE REAL MEN? WHERE IS THE ATTITUDE?" come on, even if you liked the direction of the product beforehand, I think we've all asked this question at some point. No smiles from this guy, just straight talking shit.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Rick_James said:


> People need to relax, this is an awesome promo and the WWE is *finally* getting an actual heel, one that gets heat. Plus the guy had some awesome points..... "WHERE ARE THE REAL MEN? WHERE IS THE ATTITUDE?" come on, even if you liked the direction of the product beforehand, I think we've all asked this question at some point. No smiles from this guy, just straight talking shit.


Exactly this, he is going to have a Triple H like heel run.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



New World Order. said:


> Exactly this, he is going to have a Triple H like heel run.


He should 


fucking awesome promo nice to see Heel Batista and saying some truth as well i hope he dominates everyona when he takes the title i just hope the one who beats him its not fucking cena


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

On the bright side, Batista says he will destroy all of our heroes and that might mean a match with Cesaro. Can't say I wouldn't :mark: for that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

You know what's funny? Heel Batista actually leaves room for Daniel Bryan to be included in the title match at Mania since Batista's heel promo consisted of him saying that he's basically going to destroy everything the current fanbase loves so dear to them. If WWE is truly intent on not having Bryan in the main event, they're stuck.

They keep Batista face? Fans resent him more and more and more.

They turn him heel? Sure, it works in Batista's favor but you still have a heel vs. heel match closing the show. Plus, as I mentioned earlier, you're leaving an even bigger gaping hole in your big title match that only Daniel Bryan should fill. And it creates problems with Orton because why would Orton disagree with Batista at all? He should be supporting him from a logical standpoint but you'll have two proponents of the same ideology going head to head? How the_ fuck_ does that work for two heels? Sure, the tension might be built off of Batista wanting Orton's title but Batista's motives, as seen from his promo, go beyond that.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Promo of the year so far.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Now I'll start liking him again.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Boots To Chests said:


> On the bright side, Batista says he will destroy all of our heroes and that might mean a match with Cesaro. Can't say I wouldn't :mark: for that.


Honestly if Batista was brought back to feud with a mid or upper-mid card force like Cesaro, his return would have been well accepted. WWE just fucked it up by handing him the WM main event like that


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* Batista's heel turn promo.*



Spittekauga said:


> Or just Re-enact this storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :nash is a GAWD!


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Batista was amazing in that segment. Hopefully he continues to deliver. He also needs to mention Punk. He's another one of those "daniel bryan" type of wreslers he was talking about during the promo.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Batista's promo was awesome and just proves even more that whether you like him or not he's a natural heel. He seems so much more comfortable as an arrogant asshole and I have a feeling his "Deal with it!" phrase he's using now is going to get pretty popular too.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: The Animal Batista Returns To Smackdown*



LKRocks said:


> Serious question: Is Batista gay?
> 
> I only see women with those star tatoos. That's a very feminine design. In fact, most of his ink is.


Completely and totally, he's a big flaming ****, I hope he's wearing a pink tutu and carrying a fairy wand when he takes the title at WM XXX. I hope it's a triple threat too, and he goes over on beard boy.

Is he gay? Seriously that's the best dig you could come up with? How's middle school going for ya?


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Now this a guy I can go on board with. Love the promo.

WWE is backing themselves into a corner though. Unless Orton turns, they need to add someone to the title match.

It would be tough to turn Orton so close to Mania, and I doubt they go heel vs heel in the championship match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Douche bag Tista is here. That promo came off as genuine almost.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

Fantastic promo. Gonna sit back and enjoy Big Dave's heel work just like I did in 2009/2010.


----------



## Bubba-3D (Jul 12, 2013)

asks "where are all the real men?" while wearing skinny jeans LOL


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

Now this is the Batista I know and love!


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Do Heel VS Heel for the title, we have had Face VS Heel for 29 years straight. Break the Chain!


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes! I can't wait for the promo between Orton and the Heel Tista on Raw.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

finally a batista i like


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Heel Batista is Batista at his best. It also helps that I generally don't like the guy.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't remember who, but someone post a couple a days ago: "When Batista turn heel, everyone will be riding his dick". He was so right.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I can feel your anger Dave. Embrace the hate. Good promo. Got me smiling more than it should. Since the WWE Universe didn't want to cheer for him, we have to deal with the repercussions of having a heel vs heel match at WM XXX. So deal with it!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: :mark: Batista's Smackdown promo was fucking AWESOME. THAT'S the Batista that we need week in and week out. They can turn him face right before he decides to officially retire.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

So it's official Bryan is going to be buried at WM30 just like during the whole year?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Everyone is on board the batista dick riding band wagon now.?

Did you all forget he moves and wrestles like khali and is generally just a shitty person that came back to steal the main event spot?

Ya'll a bunch of puppets.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

heel or face, who cares? he still can't wrestle for shit.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I've dealt with it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Being heel doesn't suddenly give you stamina lol.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

I've never hated on him, but he's gotten very slow in the ring, he used to be much quicker/intense.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Brye said:


> Being heel doesn't suddenly give you stamina lol.


Oh, didn't you realise? Being heel suddenly gives you a whole set of superpowers from the IWC.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I hate most the IWC they all just jump on bandwagons, Batista all of a sudden is awesome since turning heel have you all fergot hes keeping Bryan out the main event scene of Mania?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

People who tend to over analyzing Batista are disturbing.... His hat, his tattoos, his skinny jeans, his nose ring... are you in love?


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

People are laughing at the concept of Batista getting go away heat? The whole point of turning him fucking heel is because he's been getting nothing but go away heat for the last month. Honestly people are clueless sometimes. If you seriously think this was the plan when they brought him in, you should go stack rocks on your head and let gravity take care of it. 

On another, just as butthurt note, the fuck people? He turns heel and comes out with something that, knowing this guy, he probably believes, and suddenly the fact he's main eventing THE BIGGEST WRESTLEMANIA OF ALL FUCKING TIME after being away FOUR years, is fine? How the fuck do you people justify thinking he's awesome now? saying you'd buy a deal with it shirt? Holy shit, how desperate to enjoy the product are you? 

This whole thing was a 100% failure, which has now marginally improved and you're all running around in circles shitting out your eyeballs with glee?

FYI: before anybody reads the name and makes a connection, i'm fine with Dolph being the one to eat the loss, he makes the most sense out of anyone in the company except Bryan.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> People who tend to over analyzing Batista are disturbing.... His hat, his tattoos, his skinny jeans, his nose ring... are you in love?


Take all of the things that generally help someone recognise a douchebag, Batista has probably around 80% of them going on.

He could be an awesome guy, everything about him screams massive cunt though.
Throw that onto him overshadowing guys like Bryan and having about a dozen negative backstage stories about him stretching right back to OVW, people are gonna react poorly to him.

Nice deflection by the way, asking others if they love him while he's in your sig and avatar, classic misdirection; I love it.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Smarks are like girls. They dont like niceguys but get wet for douchebags.

What a sick world we're living in.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

The only reason I'm interested now is because he said he'll destroy our heroes and I want to see him ride the Cesaro swing if that's the case.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

jarrelka said:


> Smarks are like girls. They dont like niceguys but get wet for douchebags.
> 
> What a sick world we're living in.


 HAHAHA, so true. 

I like Batista. I have always liked him so despite I don't care if he's face or heel, I'm happy that they turned him heel because that's what he needs right now. And since I have always disliked Ziggler, I enjoyed delightfully him being destroyed by Dave. Of course I think Daniel Bryan should main event Wrestlemania but I am not going to boo Batista for that.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

That promo was mediocre tbh and is only being praised because it produced a heel turn and the IWC tend to jizz over that kind of role. Bootista still sucks but at least he won't win the title at Mania.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Dave :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

honestly, this is how it should've been from the get-go, instead of that nonsense in vince's head of trying to build Batista as a megastar and having mania revolved around him 

promo was good, loved the content and delivery (marked for the mention of The Rock I must admit, always nice to hear a shout-out to the fave) , 

Ziggler showing up was brilliant from WWE, smart way to get him over, although he really needs to work on him promo skills, he looked awkward saying "jack" more than once



I have this notion in my head that WWE might include Ziggler in WM, too early too soon blah blah blah, I get it.. but maybe they could work a "Rocky 1" storyline where they have someone not relevant be in the main event and thought of as an afterthought with two big heels in the same ring with him, only for him to overcome the adds and go over.. instant star made, to hell with Bryan 

again just an idea


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Batista needs to win at Mania, and then feud with Bryan and drop the belt to him.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Still don't give a shit. He doesn't deserve the main event spot at Wrestlemania 30


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Best part was they couldn't even maintain a "Yes" chant. :ti

Lol at Ziggler suddenly saying "Jack" every 2 seconds.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> Smarks are like girls. They dont like niceguys but get wet for douchebags.
> 
> What a sick world we're living in.



Bryan is a nice guy.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought the whole promo was pretty weak tbh, definitely not as good as what he was doing back before he left. Ziggler was just fpalm though, calling him "jack" every other word, the whole segment from beginning to end was just awkward.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

What an improvement, good God. I still don't like him being in the main event at Mania, but at least he'll be more tolerable getting there.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

OMG he's a heel omg Im a fan of his now he's a heel woooo Batista Batista Batista Batista


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

would you please...


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

Too bad he still sucks. And it´s kinda sad that suddenly everybody is riding Batistas dick.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

Of course you are...:woolcock


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I hope Big Dave trolls the audience Monday on RAW.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

Good for you


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOATista :mark:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

Im not


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

WWE didn't turn him, we did. And he still sucks. He's mostly got go away heat, not heel heat. If he left tomorrow, it would be a good thing.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> WWE didn't turn him, we did. And he still sucks. He's mostly got go away heat, not heel heat. *If he left tomorrow, it would be a good thing*.


But he won't...and you deal with it...


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

You and 4 other people. You should be proud.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

So basically, the point of this thread went over everyone's head...

I agree with the OP. This place is fucked up, really and just validates Vince's idea that his consumers are idiots pretty often. 

Leik now that Bootista is a bad guy, I'll chear 4 him insted


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

breaking news... the OP is not serious...


----------



## JackToTheBone (Nov 22, 2009)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> WWE didn't turn him, we did. And he still sucks. He's mostly got go away heat, not heel heat. If he left tomorrow, it would be a good thing.


Go away heat? Hahaha lol @the IWC. Batista got Del Rio more over than a world title ever did and that is called go away heat? People hate the guy to the point they just want to see him get beat up.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> WWE didn't turn him, we did. And he still sucks. He's mostly got go away heat, not heel heat. If he left tomorrow, it would be a good thing.




THIS. 

By far and away the most forced heel turn ever. People think it's good he's heel now, well it's not. A forced turn like that is the exact opposite of good.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

JackToTheBone said:


> Go away heat? Hahaha lol @the IWC. Batista got Del Rio more over than a world title ever did and that is called go away heat? People hate the guy to the point they just want to see him get beat up.


But I mean, it's not a good thing he did get that heat. I don't think the intention was for Batista to end up getting boo'd against Del Rio out of all people. 

I mean, they do hate him. But it still seems like the heel turn was just damage control.

Still should be interesting how they handle the WM main event.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*



michelem said:


> breaking news... the OP is not serious...


If you didn't post that I don't think I would have ever guessed. :


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The Heel turn was a good decision in a sea of terrible decisions. Batista should not be main eventing Wrestlemania. Hell, if they wanted him to main event so much, then they should've let Bryan win the Rumble, and have Batista win the title at Elimination Chamber. 

Orton is in a awkward position right now. He's supposed to be THE heel, but he's going up against the most hated man in the business today. They can't turn Orton face, and he has no credibility after losing clean to everyone and their mom. 

What a clusterfuck of a title match that is going to be at Wrestlemania


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

I am a legit a fan. Glad to see him being douchetista again


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*



Pugilist said:


> So basically, the point of this thread went over everyone's head...
> 
> I agree with the OP. This place is fucked up, really and just validates Vince's idea that his consumers are idiots pretty often.
> 
> *Leik now that Bootista is a bad guy, I'll chear 4 him insted*


Nobody speaks like that. When trying to take the piss out of a post, why does everybody do this? Not just Wrestling Forum. It's so annoying.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

We finally get a legit Heel with actual heat, and some people are still complaining. Geez....


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

Don't know about you but I've seen posts as badly written as that so humph. You've also just got to characterize the idiots. More interesting.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I don't remember who, but someone post a couple a days ago: "When Batista turn heel, everyone will be riding his dick". He was so right.


IT WAS ME!!!!!!

I said once he turns heel everyone would be kissing his ass on how great he is and the hypocrisy would be through the roof


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

Batista coming back as a face was a mistake. I mean were we supposed to forget how he left the company in 2010? Yeah.. No. I'm glad he's a heel again.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Batista is a face: terrible decision

Batista is a heel: terrible decision should've stayed face

Some of you are too stupid to be posting. At least make up your goddamn minds so that you're not complaining 24/7.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*



I > U said:


> Batista coming back as a face was a mistake. I mean were we supposed to forget how he left the company in 2010? Yeah.. No. I'm glad he's a heel again.


To be fair, Rock left as a heel in 2003.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

I don't see anyone 'riding batistas dick'. This wasn't a stroke of writing genius on creatives part or batistas, they were literally backed into a corner and they had to do this. In Triple H's and vinces perfect world they had envisioned, batista would've come back to a chorus of cheers at the Royal Rumble and be a mega-over face heading into wrestlemania. Nothing to do with Batista should be commended, an ok promo that was, still doesn't discount the clusterfuck of the whole situation nor his absolutely terrible ring work.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

A lot of people are liking him now. Their only a few here I have seen that still want him to go away well sorry your in the minority. Batsta is here for at least 2 years DEAL WITH IT hahahahahaha 

Watch the crowd in Chicago now like him since he is heel now


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*



Pugilist said:


> So basically, the point of this thread went over everyone's head...
> 
> I agree with the OP. This place is fucked up, really and just validates Vince's idea that his consumers are idiots pretty often.
> 
> Leik now that Bootista is a bad guy, I'll chear 4 him insted


I don't like the guy so I'll never consider myself a fan of his.

That being said, I don't think people comprehend *why* people can change it up & not just be "rooting" for the heels. Batista comes in, wins the Rumble because of a real life contract & in many fans opinion steals the spotlight from the ultimate underdog face in Daniel Bryan. That is the most heel shit you can do, in many people's opinion old vets like Batista coming back is part of the reason why CM Punk left. Bryan & Punk are the two most cheered & over guys if you go by crowd reaction.

Batista coming out, working a face style match where he gets beat up & comes back is making people snicker. Him attempting to garner positive reaction is getting him more heat then anybody. *SO* Batista turning heel, acknowledging the hatred & telling people to fuck off is actually funny & makes more sense to his character. I rather have him a heel too considering the situation is in, no I am not a fan of his & no I don't like him in the slightest - but at least if he's playing the role he should be, he'll be more entertaining in general. Although I personally found his attempts at gaining fan sympathy to be hilarious in it's own right.

It's not like a guy works the same character as a heel & face & people are just rooting for _da heelz cuz itz coo_ half the time, the fact is in modern day WWE that heels usually have better characters then the faces. Plus a lot of times your alignment dictates match style. Like everybody for the most part prefers Heel Punk over Face Punk, but I actually prefer watching Babyface CM Punk in the ring a lot more, I prefer his offensive style. Heel Punk on the mic but Face Punk in the ring.

I swear though the people who bash the typical fan for trying to be cool are attempting to be cool themselves but they're just too stupid to realize it. You might be able to count on your hand the amount of people you know personally who jump on a wrestler's nuts when they become heel, but your just generalizing.

LOOK AT HOW MANY PEOPLE BELONG TO THIS FORUM, LOOK AT THE NUMBER :side:

Stop acting like 1 person's opinion = Everybody's. Some people like Batista & now all of a sudden you assume people are switching up. Quote the people who are switching up & call them out personally, these stupid generalizations are beyond ignorant, the average age of this forum has to be high school I swear.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*



TakeMyGun said:


> To be fair, Rock left as a heel in 2003.


The Rock and Batista aren't on the same level of popularity, though.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

Batista is still terrible. Ok-ish mic work, but honestly in the top 3 most limited in-ring main eventers since post 96 maybe. This heel turn shouldn't be seen as a well done on WWE, they had no other option, Batista was wholly intended to return as a megaface to win the rumble and to 'save' us all from Orton.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I like Batista as a heel. This is the right character for him. Instantly entertaining.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

i gather the OP was joking. I see what he was getting at as there are alot of people out there that like to cheer on mainly heels as most faces are catered to kids or whatever.
Batista thou i cant see it working.....whatever kids/adults cheered for him as a face will now boo and the people that boo'd him will continue to boo


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

Did he turn on smackdown? I cba to watch that show


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> If you didn't post that I don't think I would have ever guessed. :


doesn't seem that anyone understood it...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*

If everyone starts cheering for him all of a sudden, does that make him "Cheertista?" :hmm:


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Im a Batista fan now Im a Batista fan now!*



Flash Funk said:


> Did he turn on smackdown? I cba to watch that show


Yes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Brye said:


> Being heel doesn't suddenly give you stamina lol.


no but it does give him a more interesting character

but yeah, theyre gonna need a 3 man in that match


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

People seriously think being a heel now helps? :ann1


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't care if he is heel or face, Batista doesn't deserve the spot in the main event of Wrestlemania. I thought that the point was always this.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

This promo > Punk's shoot promo. DEAL WITH IT vanilla midget fanboys


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BLEU said:


> People seriously think being a heel now helps? :ann1


yes, changes of character tend to help

shocking i know



Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I don't care if he is heel or face, Batista doesn't deserve the spot in the main event of Wrestlemania. I thought that the point was always this.


this is wrestling, 'deserve' has fuck all to do with it. hogan didnt 'deserve' to main event 8 wrestlemanias but he didnt let that fact stop him

mr T didnt 'deserve' to be in the first wrestlemania main event in history

its a shit decision and not one i agree with, but thats life.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Kiz said:


> yes, changes of character tend to help
> 
> shocking i know


He's still gonna put up shit matches regardless.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so whats your point


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Kiz said:


> yes, changes of character tend to help
> 
> shocking i know
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's life, I get it. That's doesn't mean that I have to like it or support it. I don't like Batista at the main event of Wrestlemania, heel or face. If other people like him or the idea, it's fine to me, great for others that can enjoy something that I don't, but at the same time, I don't understand how people start to love Batista now, even more when that promo in SD! wasn't so good to be honest.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Kiz said:


> so whats your point


He's gonna still be shit...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Good that he turned heel because he can actually benefit from pissing off the crowd now. But I still have little to no interest in his actual wrestling. They need him in tag matches, triple threats, etc. Where the focus isn't constantly on him in the ring.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

^ Defeats the purpose doesnt it? he needs to be in the ring more to get better and to regain the stamina he once had. If you dump him in tag-team or triple threats, he won't regain his fitness.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Orton is gonna turn into a tweener now, ain't he? :side:


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Slightly better but
Wrestlemania main event still sucks.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

He still sucks and doesn't deserve to main event WM.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I think him turning heel still won't save him from getting shitted on by the crowd. There will still be "you can't wrestle" chants and "Bootista" chants.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

At this point, they didn't have a choice but to make Batista a heel. Batista works better as a heel anyway so they might as well go all out.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> ^ Defeats the purpose doesnt it? he needs to be in the ring more to get better and to regain the stamina he once had. If you dump him in tag-team or triple threats, he won't regain his fitness.


I'd say that's what you use houseshows for (is he working houseshows?). Get him in better stamina there and mask it by putting him in more tag stuff for now. See if there's some improvement.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

Batista clearly cares about the business, but he is booed by people cheering CM Punk, a man who showed he has 0 respect for anyone but himself.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

BLEU said:


> He's gonna still be shit...


the match was always gonna be shit, but atleast the character work and buildup wont be as godawful

batista in his last WWE run was absolutely phenomenal. hes just perfect as a giant piece of shit douche


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

:lmao with many people in this post..

Who exactly is riding his dick because he turned heel?The opinion of most people is the same.He don't deserve a ME spot at mania he can't wrestle 5 minutes without an oxygen tank and he shouldn't have won the RR.

Because some of us said that he did a decent promo and it was a good choise to finally accept that he is not babyface,you think that we like the guy now? You are so desperate for people to accept the failure of Batista's return..


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

From Batista's perspective, do you think he's uncomfortable at all knowing that he's been catapulted past better guys on the roster to his current spot? Assuming he "loves the business" like he claims, wouldn't you feel a little shitty knowing that you're taking the prime spot on the roster after dicking around in other ventures for 4 years? Especially with fans booing him every night. Or maybe he's really just a d-bag with a "Don't care, getting paid, deal with it" attitude.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kiz said:


> the match was always gonna be shit, but atleast the character work and buildup wont be as godawful
> 
> batista in his last WWE run was absolutely phenomenal. hes just perfect as a giant piece of shit douche


2010 Kanye Batista was great. That kissing fat chicks promo he cut on Cena before WM was gold.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Gonna be an intriguing title match at Wrestlemania. Batista going full on heel is a good move because him trying to remain impartial will look just ridiculous, however a heel/heel main event title match is a little strange. I don't see them turning Orton back face for it either (even though he's likely to get the better face reaction) I'm interested in how they play it, just because I'm interested in how they plan on digging themselves out the hole they've dug.

Having one title meant that you could have THE best title match possible at Wrestlemania, but they've literally chose one of the worst options. I still think Cena/Bryan was the obvious choice for a Mania title match.


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Batista "cares about the business" in the same way that The Rock cares about the business but the problem is that Batista isn't The Rock. I have never doubted once that The Rock cares about this business and yeah, it may have been wrong to give The Rock the title heading into WM29 in hindsight but at the time, it was a pure business move as that PPV was going to draw a lot of money. 

I don't doubt Batista "cares" about this business but he probably only "cared" enough to come back if he was promised the main event at Mania and a Royal Rumble win whereas Rock's entire run was planned for a purpose. He guest hosted, set up a year long build with Cena at WM28. Because of how well received all that was, they negotiated for a rematch except this time, Rock would put Cena over clean and for the title. That made sense. 

This doesn't. Batista is literally on the same pedestal as Jericho. Batista coming back may gain more viewers than Jericho, but the thought of bringing Batista back to bring in mass viewers is the same as it being Jericho-- it won't work. Jericho is a guy who signs up for Batista-like contracts but always loses to put people over. Batista doesn't care about the business, he cares about his spot in the business.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dat heel promo :banderas

Awesome that he turned, it would have been foolish to try and carry on the way they were. More importantly than any of that though, Batista is infinitely more interesting and entertaining as a heel. This current character of his is absolute gold.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Theres no such thing as "deserve" in the wrestling business.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

CarolinaCoog said:


> From Batista's perspective, do you think he's uncomfortable at all knowing that he's been catapulted past better guys on the roster to his current spot? Assuming he "loves the business" like he claims, wouldn't you feel a little shitty knowing that you're taking the prime spot on the roster after dicking around in other ventures for 4 years? Especially with fans booing him every night. Or maybe he's really just a d-bag with a "Don't care, getting paid, deal with it" attitude.


So you say Batista, former maineventer and World-champion should begin by having fueds with people like Xavier Woods and Zack Ryder instead?

Are you thoughts the same about Brock Lesnar? Should he have paid his dues again? Although everything about him screams main-eventer?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Theres no such thing as "deserve" in the wrestling business.


Ok 80's midcard worker.We know that the NWA buried you and you learn that the hard way.


----------



## CarolinaCoog (Nov 6, 2013)

Spittekauga said:


> So you say Batista, former maineventer and World-champion should begin by having fueds with people like Xavier Woods and Zack Ryder instead?
> 
> Are you thoughts the same about Brock Lesnar? Should he have paid his dues again? Although everything about him screams main-eventer?


Nothing about Batista screams main-eventer anymore. :lol

And last I checked, Lesnar didn't come back, immediately win the Royal Rumble (without having a match at all for 4 years), and shoot straight to the Wrestlemania main event. He did what Batista should've done - came back and had an upper card feud to gain momentum before EVENTUALLY challenging for the title once he's re-established himself. Batista could've come back at Rumble, been eliminated by an upper-card superstar and then began a feud with them. The reason all the fans resent Batista is because he didn't do shit. He just came back and got handed everything like he was Hogan or the Rock when, in fact, he's neither.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Sentz12000 said:


> I have never doubted once that The Rock cares about this business


Please... back in 2006 he was like " Please don't call me The Rock anymore i'm Dwayne Johnson the actor bla bla bla " that was so disrespectful at best. 

Don't get me wrong, The Rock loves wrestling no doubt but now he's no more one of his priority


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

CarolinaCoog said:


> Nothing about Batista screams main-eventer anymore. :lol
> 
> And last I checked, Lesnar didn't come back, immediately win the Royal Rumble (without having a match at all for 4 years), and shoot straight to the Wrestlemania main event. He did what Batista should've done - came back and had an upper card feud to gain momentum before EVENTUALLY challenging for the title once he's re-established himself. Batista could've come back at Rumble, been eliminated by an upper-card superstar and then began a feud with them. The reason all the fans resent Batista is because he didn't do shit. He just came back and got handed everything like he was Hogan or the Rock when, in fact, he's neither.


Batista is clearly no Rock or Hogan, I'll agree, and should he be in the main event? Probably not, not at least with the build they gave him. That being said, I think this promo is a VERY good start in the right direction for this guy and if he keeps up this stuff and works on his cardio, I'd be fine with him holding the title for a bit. 

The guy is a fresh face on the roster, and he's able to actually get heat... I can't really remember the last guy that was a main eventer that actually could get real heat, the type where the fans want to kill him lol. Batista may be able to pull this off. I know he's not popular now, but I think people need to wait and see how this plays out to be honest, it could make for some very interesting feuds.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> He still sucks and doesn't deserve to main event WM.


Your right he doesn't deserve to Main Event Wrestlemania that's why I'm praying Orton beats him.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> I'd say that's what you use houseshows for (is he working houseshows?). Get him in better stamina there and mask it by putting him in more tag stuff for now. See if there's some improvement.


I believe he is. But I doubt he's doing house shows often.
http://instagram.com/p/kdtN5tgFPQ/


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Spittekauga said:


> So you say Batista, former maineventer and World-champion should begin by having fueds with people like Xavier Woods and Zack Ryder instead?
> 
> Are you thoughts the same about Brock Lesnar? Should he have paid his dues again? Although everything about him screams main-eventer?


You can't compare Lesnar & Batista. Lesnar could put on a five star match today, Batista can't wrestle for two minutes without getting gassed.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JamesK said:


> Ok 80's midcard worker.We know that the NWA buried you and you learn that the hard way.


I actually started watching wrestling in 1998 but ok and the NWA was gone before I was born lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's a bit sad the main event of the biggest Wrestlemania yet is so screwed up that they have to turn "the big returning legend" heel because the fans turned him heel.

I almost would have preferred to see them struggle to make out Batista as being the "controversial face". He'll be better as a heel though. I almost have to wonder if they really do have CM Punk coming back as I am surprised they actually turned Batista heel, considering he is a big hero in the Marvel movie. No way they try and have Orton act like the face after all this time. In some way I do hope they keep the main event to just being Batista vs Orton as the crowd is going to shred that. What a clusterfuck.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> It's a bit sad the main event of the biggest Wrestlemania yet is so screwed up that they have to turn "the big returning legend" heel because the fans turned him heel.
> 
> I almost would have preferred to see them struggle to make out Batista as being the "controversial face". He'll be better as a heel though. I almost have to wonder if they really do have CM Punk coming back as I am surprised they actually turned Batista heel, considering he is a big hero in the Marvel movie. No way they try and have Orton act like the face after all this time. In some way I do hope they keep the main event to just being Batista vs Orton as the crowd is going to shred that. What a clusterfuck.


Whats even sadder is a match in the developmental show (Zayne vs Cesaro) is probably gonna be a million times better than the main event of the biggest WM of all time is gonna be.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats even sadder is a match in the developmental show (Zayne vs Cesaro) is pretty much gonna be a million times better than the main event of the biggest WM of all time.


That could probably be said every year though lol. When is the last time a Mania main event was actually the best match of the year?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SoupBro said:


> That could probably be said every year though lol. When is the last time a Mania main event was actually the best match of the year?


Put Cesaro in it and it could be match of the year every year.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Batista doesn't have heel heat, he has "go away" heat


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I've read some comparisons between Lesnar and Batista. One difference is that Brock hasn't taken anyone's spot since returning while Dave has. Since returning, Brock has stayed away from the title and most of his matches have been against guys that are also part time or not doing much else.


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> That could probably be said every year though lol. When is the last time a Mania main event was actually the best match of the year?


This is true, but even as a spectacle match there really hasn't been any build up at all towards it. Cena and Rock constantly had promos against each other for the mania season itself which built up their matches at 28 and 29...this time, there's less hype, cause it's less of a bigger deal. You know what's getting a lot of hype, though? Daniel Bryan. It's so plainly obvious DB is going to be in the main event you'd have to be a really really big mark to think he won't be. It's the whole focus of the program and whether he goes over at Mania or not, he'll be there to cool down the fans from all the heat Batista vs. Orton would get.

Now whether this means it'll be a triple threat, or some type of WM9 finish where he comes out after the match is done and does the job, I dunno, but I think WWE is going to want to end WM30 on a high note just like they did for...well, every other Wrestlemania with a few exceptions. Milestone Wrestlemanias always have a high note and Batista squashing Bryan won't be that outside of anti-Bryan marks on this board thinking it's funny

THis doesn't mean he can't get a match with Triple H. Why not hype that up as the match, have him go over Triple H, and then at the end have Bryan come out after Batista win the belt and in the act of being the people's champion, have a fly-by match booked to close the show/

Something like this is just so obvious and being built up by WWE right now.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

bkfestivus said:


> I've read some comparisons between Lesnar and Batista. One difference is that Brock hasn't taken anyone's spot since returning while Dave has. Since returning, Brock has stayed away from the title and most of his matches have been against guys that are also part time or not doing much else.


Yep and if WWE did the same to Batista and didn't take away the spot from the deserving Daniel Bryan, then Batista wouldn't be getting so booed right now. I like the heel turn, but I bet his contract is what's still gonna make Batista champion at WrestleMania 30. I would hope that WWE can come to an agreement with him, but I really don't think Bryan will become champ instead. Maybe after WrestleMania he will take the titles from Batista.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Pugilist said:


> Batista is a face: terrible decision
> 
> Batista is a heel: terrible decision should've stayed face
> 
> Some of you are too stupid to be posting. At least make up your goddamn minds so that you're not complaining 24/7.


People are still complaining because he's still in a title match that belonged to Bryan. Being forced to turn heel changes nothing. He was already in the match and was getting booed. What is different now after Smackdown? NOTHING.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

The difference is that as a heel he is SUPPOSED to be booed, and unless you people start cheering for him, hes a doing a damn good job playing his role!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

evilshade said:


> The difference is that as a heel he is SUPPOSED to be booed, and unless you people start cheering for him, hes a doing a damn good job playing his role!


He wasn't a heel. He was a face getting booed and shitted on. That isn't doing his job. He just because the WWE turned him heel on SD, doesn't mean he is doing is job because he is getting booed.

He is getting go away heat, that isn't doing his job.

Also you really think people are not going to hijack the WM match he is in? They would if he was a heel or face, just because he happens to be a heel now and will still get shitted on, doesn't mean he is doing job.

The fans are not booing the character batista. They are booing the PERSON batista. That isn't doing his job.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Carlos Spicyweiner said:


> People are still complaining because he's still in a title match that belonged to Bryan. Being forced to turn heel changes nothing. He was already in the match and was getting booed. What is different now after Smackdown? NOTHING.


*DEAL WITH IT*


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> He wasn't a heel. He was a face getting booed and shitted on. That isn't doing his job. He just because the WWE turned him heel on SD, doesn't mean he is doing is job because he is getting booed.
> 
> He is getting go away heat, that isn't doing his job.
> 
> ...


Lol more like WWE isn't doing their job. Batista's doing what is included in his contract. I'm sure McMahon or Triple H could have thought out another way for Batista to have a championship reign at some point without involving Royal Rumble 2014 or WrestleMania 30. Daniel Bryan's story with Orton/The Authority has yet to fully conclude and that's WWE's fault. Batista's spot right now belongs to Daniel Bryan and WWE management probably knows that too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SnoopSystem said:


> Lol more like WWE isn't doing their job. Batista's doing what is included in his contract. I'm sure McMahon or Triple H could have thought out another way for Batista to have a championship reign at some point without involving Royal Rumble 2014 or WrestleMania 30. Daniel Bryan's story with Orton/The Authority has yet to fully conclude and that's WWE's fault. Batista's spot right now belongs to Daniel Bryan and WWE management probably knows that too.


Batista also bad mouthed the WWE on his way out back when he left, he also bad mouth the product saying how much it sucked while he was doing, and he also bad mouthed it when he was coming back by saying its just a bunch of B level players in a C level era.

Not to mention he didn't even get in wrestling shape when coming back. That is a slap in the face to everyone he has to work with and is on the road 300 days a year training before he showed up.

You really don't think the fans read or heard about that stuff? The marks and IWC do. So all this crap Batista is getting and the legit hate he is getting aka go away heat, is well deserved.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

Actually am excited to watch RAW tomorrow.
hopefully he does another heel promo.


he can't be a face. his heel character works damn well for him.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> So all this crap Batista is getting and the legit hate he is getting aka go away heat, is well deserved.


Can you just fucking stop using " Go away heat " ? it's ridiculous


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

He still sucks, he's still a dinosaur, he's still a shitty wrestler, he's still average on the mic. 

The sooner he leaves WWE, the better.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

bkfestivus said:


> I've read some comparisons between Lesnar and Batista. One difference is that Brock hasn't taken anyone's spot since returning while Dave has. Since returning, Brock has stayed away from the title and most of his matches have been against guys that are also part time or not doing much else.


Oh please don't compare Brock to that talentless, overrated, arrogant, egomaniac. Brock's a million times better in the ring, a bigger draw and still probably better on the mic. Not to mention Brock's 10 years younger LOL


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Gassed out, dinosaur, irrelevant, undeserving, wah, wah, wah. You people are a broken fucking record. Batista's promo on Smackdown was a fucking masterpiece compared to anything Daniel Bryan has ever done on the mic. I know it kills you bunch of lemmings to admit that Bryan is an average talent overall (good in the ring and average/boring character wise), but the fact remains that someone like Batista sells tickets. Bryan doesn't. He's a catchphrase and a beard.

For example. If the main event of Wrestlemania XXX was Daniel Bryan versus Dolph Ziggler for the belt, my friend and I would have sold our Mania tickets for pennies on the dollar. However, that isn't the case. You know why? Because that doesn't sell fucking tickets. It pleases internet nerds that aren't willing to spend money on attending the big event. Fuck your opinions. We paid to see the stars of the business. HHH, Lesnar, Undertaker, Batista, Orton (keep underrating his talents because it's cool), and the future of the business, Reigns, Wyatt, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, etc. 

There's going to be no Bryan winning a singles match against Hunter and then beating Orton and Batista in the main event (seriously, stop acting like it's an original thought). Big Dave is walking out of the most important show of the year with the WWE world heavyweight championship over his shoulder and there's absolutely nothing you people can do about it. DEAL. WITH. IT.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Gassed out, dinosaur, irrelevant, undeserving, wah, wah, wah. You people are a broken fucking record. Batista's promo on Smackdown was a fucking masterpiece compared to anything Daniel Bryan has ever done on the mic. I know it kills you bunch of lemmings to admit that Bryan is an average talent overall (good in the ring and average/boring character wise), but the fact remains that someone like Batista sells tickets. Bryan doesn't. He's a catchphrase and a beard.


:banderas


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Batista also bad mouthed the WWE on his way out back when he left, he also bad mouth the product saying how much it sucked while he was doing, and he also bad mouthed it when he was coming back by saying its just a bunch of B level players in a C level era.
> 
> Not to mention he didn't even get in wrestling shape when coming back. That is a slap in the face to everyone he has to work with and is on the road 300 days a year training before he showed up.
> 
> You really don't think the fans read or heard about that stuff? The marks and IWC do. So all this crap Batista is getting and the legit hate he is getting aka go away heat, is well deserved.


so way he was cheered on his comeback???
All the heat he's getting has nthg to do with what you mentioned...it's just because his road to mainevent was made all of a sudden...pulling behind other superstars


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

JimCornette said:


> Oh please don't compare Brock to that talentless, overrated, arrogant, egomaniac. Brock's a million times better in the ring, a bigger draw and still probably better on the mic. Not to mention Brock's 10 years younger LOL


better on the mic? :lmao :lmao


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Gassed out, dinosaur, irrelevant, undeserving, wah, wah, wah. You people are a broken fucking record. Batista's promo on Smackdown was a fucking masterpiece compared to anything Daniel Bryan has ever done on the mic. I know it kills you bunch of lemmings to admit that Bryan is an average talent overall (good in the ring and average/boring character wise), but the fact remains that someone like Batista sells tickets. Bryan doesn't. He's a catchphrase and a beard.
> 
> For example. If the main event of Wrestlemania XXX was Daniel Bryan versus Dolph Ziggler for the belt, my friend and I would have sold our Mania tickets for pennies on the dollar. However, that isn't the case. You know why? Because that doesn't sell fucking tickets. It pleases internet nerds that aren't willing to spend money on attending the big event. Fuck your opinions. We paid to see the stars of the business. HHH, Lesnar, Undertaker, Batista, Orton (keep underrating his talents because it's cool), and the future of the business, Reigns, Wyatt, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, etc.
> 
> There's going to be no Bryan winning a singles match against Hunter and then beating Orton and Batista in the main event (seriously, stop acting like it's an original thought). Big Dave is walking out of the most important show of the year with the WWE world heavyweight championship over his shoulder and there's absolutely nothing you people can do about it. DEAL. WITH. IT.


agree 101%


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Thank God. This heel turn gave me hope. Atleast the match at mania wont be a one on one with Orton atleast. Plus Batista is way better a heel than he is a face.

I like the direction they are going in with "I will beat all those 190 lbs fan favourites" thing. It sounds like DB will be in the title match at Mania.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

KingofKings1281 said:


> If the main event of Wrestlemania XXX was Daniel Bryan versus Dolph Ziggler for the belt, my friend and I would have sold our Mania tickets for pennies on the dollar.


Give me a HD live stream for Bryan Vs Ziggler to close Mania XXX ----> rather go to sleep and that's a fact


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Still hoping he gets injured


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*

- A segment was scripted into last Monday's RAW from Green Bay that would have seen Batista turn heel but it was pushed back to Tuesday's SmackDown tapings and toned down a bit.

The original plan was for Randy Orton to come out and talk about how fans boo Batista and like him more than they do Batista. That and a loss to Alberto Del Rio was supposed to be the breaking point for Batista to go "ape shit" on the fans to turn heel. The idea was that Orton "unleashed The Animal."

The decision was made to tone the segment down for RAW. Even before he actually turned on SmackDown, the idea was to do a few segments and matches over the next week or so to build to the heel turn but they went ahead with it.

Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...at_Last_Monday_s_RAW.html#Mu3s1Oupd3fAkoAC.99


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*

Suprised they did it on Smackdown but I guess they thought it didn't matter with Chicago next, he'll get nuclear heat and as long as he heels it up on Monday the crowds going forward will get it.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*



YoungGun_UK said:


> Suprised they did it on Smackdown but I guess they thought it didn't matter with Chicago next, he'll get nuclear heat and as long as he heels it up on Monday the crowds going forward will get it.


Pretty much, Chicago will destroy him.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I quite enjoyed the promo, Batista feels much more natural as a heel and I much prefer his mic work when he is heeling it up.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*

I totally believe the "toned down a bit" part.... man, the WWE needs to get it's balls back, it's wrestlemania and this guy is getting HUGE heel reaction, let Batista do what he's gotta do. I did like the heel promo on Smackdown, but they can't stop there lol, this guy will get nuclear heat if they handle things right.

It's definitely looking like the main event is going to be Orton, Batista, and Chaco


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Will Batista's heel turn save him from the crowd trolling?*

What you guys think? I personally don't think so. He'll still get the "you can't wrestle" chants.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Will Batista's heel turn save him from the crowd trolling?*

It will save him because as a heel he can argue that this is the kind of response he should be getting. Once the crowd stops giving a damn about him and you hear a pin drop during his entrance, that's when is truly in trouble.


----------



## simottaja (Sep 24, 2013)

Boos fit so well with Batista's theme


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*

They could legitimately have the biggest babyace they have had in decades in Daniel Bryan and the biggest heel (that actually gets boo'd) in Batista if WWE would just let things play out naturally. But they just probably won't fully embrace it because Vince didn't come up with the idea himself. 

"A millionaire who could be a billionaire."


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*

I seriously can't wait for Chicago to shit on his arrogant ass


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Will Batista's heel turn save him from the crowd trolling?*

I pray that fans boo this fucking into oblivion Monday night. 

Better than no reaction honestly. By a factor of ten. No reaction is the worst fan feedback possible.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Nah, they'll still shit on him and anybody else they think is holding Bryan back. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*



Deptford said:


> They could legitimately have the biggest babyace they have had in decades in Daniel Bryan and the biggest heel (that actually gets boo'd) in Batista if WWE would just let things play out naturally. But they just probably won't fully embrace it because Vince didn't come up with the idea himself.
> 
> "A millionaire who could be a billionaire."


I think Vince actually recently became a billionaire. Read that somewhere.

:vince$


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Heel Batista still doesn't solve the problem of his bad work rate


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*



etrbaby said:


> I seriously can't wait for Chicago to shit on his arrogant ass


I know, he's going to get booed right out of the building.


----------



## O' Death (Feb 18, 2014)

look, I despise what Boretista really is, a musclebound lurch, but the boo/cheer thing is WWE creative fubaring the whole thing by giving him the "golden ticket".

As a heel due to this, it could work unless the crowd simply stops giving a shit. The guy needs to do some cardio and yoga because he's starting to make Great Khali look like a cruiserweight. If he does make that effort, coupled with his heat, he could be entertaining, or as much as a lurch can be.

Still, that match will bomb without a talented third person in it. It will bomb BAD.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

And now the WWE will remain happy because they're incapable of telling the difference between genuine heat and the most X-pacian of heat. As long as their chosen one is getting booed they can play him as a heel and pretend that all is well and the crowd is happy with their decisions, it doesn't matter to them that the crowd is less booing because he's a good heel and more booing because he's a gassed out bastard who has no place in the Wrestlemania main event, or in any main event at all really, and has only been forced there because of bad booking and creative short-sightedness.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*



Deptford said:


> They could legitimately have the biggest babyace they have had in decades in Daniel Bryan and the biggest heel (that actually gets boo'd) in Batista if WWE would just let things play out naturally. But they just probably won't fully embrace it because Vince didn't come up with the idea himself.
> 
> "A millionaire who could be a billionaire."


He is already a billionaire


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*



Pugilist said:


> I think Vince actually recently became a billionaire. Read that somewhere.
> 
> :vince$


He lost a lot of his worth during the recession and gained it back now that the economy is doing better. People falsely attribute that to how he was running the company. WWE studios certainly didn't help though.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Original Plans for Batista's Heel Turn at Last Monday's RAW*



Diavolo said:


> He is already a billionaire


I know dude, it's just a phrase.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I actually wouldn't mind seeing Batista win the title as long as Daniel Bryan is in the main event, too. I'll just repost an earlier post I made in the Daniel Bryan Discussion thread to explain why:



> Look, guys, I want Bryan to have his day in the sun as much as you guys(okay, that's a lie : ) but I largely want it out of principle. To me, it's all about capitalizing on potential. In Bryan's case, he has the potential to be a megastar in terms of popularity and he's someone that the crowd can get invested into. In Batista's case, he has the potential to be the most hated heel since Triple H. If you haven't watched this past Smackdown, in the beginning of the show, Batista cut a promo that was basically a worked shoot against the fans. Fans hated Batista for hijacking a spot that they felt belonged to Daniel Bryan and he was a babyface. Just imagine what we'll see form live crowd reactions with heel Batista. I don't want either opportunity(Bryan and Batista) to get wasted so all I'm trying to do is make a scenario that will:
> 
> a. Get fans invested even more. It doesn't matter if they're irate if what they want later down the road happens.
> 
> ...


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Reservoir Angel said:


> And now the WWE will remain happy because they're incapable of telling the difference between genuine heat and the most X-pacian of heat. As long as their chosen one is getting booed they can play him as a heel and pretend that all is well and the crowd is happy with their decisions, it doesn't matter to them that the crowd is less booing because he's a good heel and more booing because he's a gassed out bastard who has no place in the Wrestlemania main event, or in any main event at all really, and has only been forced there because of bad booking and creative short-sightedness.


There was a time period where Rock had that same go away X Pac type heat. As long as the storyline is flowing properly there's nothing with it.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> Give me a HD live stream for Bryan Vs Ziggler to close Mania XXX ----> rather go to sleep and that's a fact


Oddly enough, that's how every fan feels about Batista/Orton.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Heel, face, tweener, real life, batista sucks and will always get booed the fuck out. Deal with that.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

Now that he's a heel the smarks should cheer him. What a troll job that would be.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Hopefully in Chicago he comes out to crickets.Give him x pac heat when he's face and no reaction as a heel.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

batista is gonna win the title at WM30, and squash DB for a month straight.

_*deal with it.*_


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

It'sTrue It'sTrue! said:


> batista is gonna win the title at WM30, and squash DB for a month straight.
> 
> _*deal with it.*_


Hopefully that won't happen. Instead of squashing Bryan, Batista (as champion) should be feuding with the Shield, Wyatts, Lesnar, Ryback, etc. Once Batista is done promoting his movies, he should feud with Bryan and drop the championship to him.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

But, Heel Vs Heel in WM wouldn't work very well. Unless its really well written


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

If WWE is smart, they can create an amazing long-term fued from this. You need a big heel to create interesting TV. Fact is, even if Bryan somehow became champion in the past several months, it would've been shit. Look at WWE's booking. Just look at it. You know you wouldn't have gotten anything noteworthy. Whether it's by accident, it doesn't really matter, but Bryan is more over now than ever and it's thanks to WWE screwing things up by giving the title to Orton.

So now it's time to take this and make it a bit more long-term.

They should give Batista the title at Wrestlemania. At Extreme Rules, do a triple threat with Orton, Batista and Bryan and have Orton eat the pinfall. This protects Bryan. Then have Bryan finish up with Triple H and go over properly. He'll easily stay hugely over. In the meantime, have Batista work some matches over a few months with Cena, Sheamus, Shield, and the Wyatts. A mixture of one on one matches (Cena) and multi-man matches (this is where you can thrown in people like Ambrose, Reigns, Wyatt). If he's generating this kind of nuclear heat, then you take advantage of that and bring a great heel out of it and book him properly.

Then you finally do the big one on one match between Bryan and Batista for Summerslam and have Batista drop the title there. He can then go off for a month or so and you can book Daniel Bryan to have a longer reign. Batista can return around October and finish up the feud with him to put him over, or you save their rematch for Wrestlemania depending on how the other young talent is looking in terms of being ready for Wrestlemania or not (as in if there is anyone who looks like they're over enough and ready to be put in a big time match with Bryan or whoever).

WWE has lucked into this, but they now have someone who is extremely over as a face, and also someone who can be the biggest heel they've had since Triple H back in early 00s. They need to take advantage of it and not fuck it up.

You need someone to hate. Someone you can't stand. A good heel is so important and we haven't had one in far too long. Take CM Punk's reign as an example. That was such a shit reign and a lot of it is because there was no real conflict.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

" In Chicago bla bla bla"

it will be cool if he cuts a promo like friday and shots at CM Punk.


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

The Caped Crusader said:


> If WWE is smart, they can create an amazing long-term fued from this. You need a big heel to create interesting TV. Fact is, even if Bryan somehow became champion in the past several months, it would've been shit. Look at WWE's booking. Just look at it. You know you wouldn't have gotten anything noteworthy. Whether it's by accident, it doesn't really matter, but Bryan is more over now than ever and it's thanks to WWE screwing things up by giving the title to Orton.
> 
> So now it's time to take this and make it a bit more long-term.
> 
> ...


Excellent post, and I think people (myself included) haven't thought about it like this.

The crowd is likely to shit all over Batista for quite a while now. His awful "come back, win Rumble, main event Mania" push has garnered him true hate and heat, and I don't see it going away. If he wins the title at Mania that will solidify him as a huge heel for the foreseeable future.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Caped Crusader said:


> If WWE is smart, they can create an amazing long-term fued from this. You need a big heel to create interesting TV. Fact is, even if Bryan somehow became champion in the past several months, it would've been shit. Look at WWE's booking. Just look at it. You know you wouldn't have gotten anything noteworthy. Whether it's by accident, it doesn't really matter, but Bryan is more over now than ever and it's thanks to WWE screwing things up by giving the title to Orton.
> 
> So now it's time to take this and make it a bit more long-term.
> 
> ...


That's all well and good. MY main issue is that the payoff should be happening at Wrestlemania. Not any Wrestlemania, but this is the biggest milestone Wrestlemania in history. Yet the entire PPV is being set up as little more than filler. Batista vs Orton in 2014 is main eventing the biggest Mania in history when the former guy was forced to turn heel by the crowds and the latter is lucky to get a reaction half the time. I don't think they even needed Bryan to be in the title match necessarily, but it's just disappointing.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Better powerbomb that Batista. :lmao


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Tbh Batista isn't "that" bad so far.. it's just that he isn't getting much to work with..


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Trying my best not to like him, but damn that was entertaining.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

there are people here that have nothing better to do than sharing hate... I've read anything... Batista is a bastard...a son of a bitch...piece of shit...give him no reaction...turn around when he is in the ring...give him go away chant...
did he do anything personal to you? stole your car? does he remind someone who beat you as children?

let me tell you something...you suck big time...get a life...


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

michelem said:


> there are people here that have nothing better to do than sharing hate... I've read anything... Batista is a bastard...a son of a bitch...piece of shit...give him no reaction...turn around when he is in the ring...give him go away chant...
> *did he do anything personal to you*? stole your car? does he remind someone who beat you as children?
> 
> let me tell you something...you suck big time...get a life...


yes he returned which is enough for me never been fan so gunna continue to boo :yum:


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

michelem said:


> there are people here that have nothing better to do than sharing hate... I've read anything... Batista is a bastard...a son of a bitch...piece of shit...give him no reaction...turn around when he is in the ring...give him go away chant...
> did he do anything personal to you? stole your car? does he remind someone who beat you as children?
> 
> let me tell you something...you suck big time...get a life...


You mad brah?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cmpunk91 said:


> You mad brah?


The guy is just pointing out the forum's hypocrisy


----------



## southerncross412 (Jun 9, 2012)

michelem said:


> there are people here that have nothing better to do than sharing hate... I've read anything... Batista is a bastard...a son of a bitch...piece of shit...give him no reaction...turn around when he is in the ring...give him go away chant...
> did he do anything personal to you? stole your car? does he remind someone who beat you as children?
> 
> let me tell you something...you suck big time...get a life...


That you Dave?


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## nogginthenog (Mar 30, 2008)

The Caped Crusader said:


> If WWE is smart, they can create an amazing long-term fued from this.


Given Batista is leaving to promote his film probably from July onwards for at least two months, long term doesnt really fit.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> yes he returned which is enough for me never been fan so gunna continue to boo :yum:


yes i m dave...batista surely has time to waste with us...fpalm

anyway...booing him is a thing...you can boo him how much you want...that's sport enteryainment...you boo who u dislike, u cheer who u like...nthg agaisnt that... hating so madly someone u don't even know...well that's psychological material..


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

You can booh me as well, but this guy actually delivered this promo really flawlessly. He was convincing enuff to put the "Batista can't talk" bs to rest. And no, I'm not a Batista mark, just stating the facts right now. Yeah, and then Ziggles comes out... Whenever I see his face I think of Niiiickkyyyy.


----------



## ohmagawd (Apr 2, 2012)

I find it odd how people are creaming their skinny jeans over this SmackDown! promo, when it's really just a result of WWE covering their tracks. Would ol' Bootista have been any good or even tolerable if it wasn't for the fans shitting on him? It shouldn't take that to happen for him to be well received/his character to move in the right direction. That's not OK.

Personally, he does nothing for me. I don't see why they ever brought him back. I find him bland and not at all good to watch.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

michelem said:


> yes i m dave...batista surely has time to waste with us...fpalm
> 
> anyway...booing him is a thing...you can boo him how much you want...that's sport enteryainment...you boo who u dislike, u cheer who u like...nthg agaisnt that... hating so madly someone u don't even know...well that's psychological material..


Also defending some one so much as you have that don't even know you exist is also a psycholgical matter. Obsessed much?


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Also defending some one so much as you have that don't even know you exist is also a psycholgical matter. Obsessed much?


I don't like Cena as a wrestler...don't like Daniel Bryan...(I'm a big fan of CM Punk if u wanna know)...but I wouldn't address them with personal insults since I don't know them.

Batista in private life is a son of bitch? Maybe, cheated on his wife? he did...

but this has nthg to do with wrestling...with the fact he entertained me, he's entertaining me and hopefully he will...

u want to point out I'm a Batista mark as you like to say? Yes I am.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> *Also defending some one so much as you have that don't even know you exist is also a psycholgical matter*. Obsessed much?


fpalm What?You're a CM Punk mark.Your opinion are invalid as far as Batista marks defending Batista is concerned.Look around this site.CM Phil's marks even went to the extent of shamelessly defending him when he backhanded an innocent fan last year.Still wanna talk about psychological matter?:lol


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cack_Thu said:


> fpalm What?You're a CM Punk mark.Your opinion are invalid as far as Batista marks defending Batista is concerned.Look around this site.CM Phil's marks even went to the extent of shamelessly defending him when he backhanded an innocent fan last year.Still wanna talk about psychological matter?:lol


So being a fan of cm punk makes my opinion automatically invalid? Jesus. fpalm


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> So being a fan of cm punk makes my opinion automatically invalid? Jesus. fpalm


In addition to re-reading my last post,kindly make an honest attempt to ask the virgin fanboys that created many twitter account to hijack RAW in favor of their national bitching hero - CM Phil.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Cmpunk91 said:


> So being a fan of cm punk makes my opinion automatically invalid? Jesus. fpalm


Don't even bother. As fans of Punk we aren't entitled to our opinions. Even if he had the best two matches in 2013 and made chicken salad out of chicken shit, we're supposed to believe that he's not entitled to protest his company that hands a guy that hasn't wrestled in 4 years his rightful spot. I say FUCK Batista because he represents what's wrong with the business. This obsession of past stars and the belief that nostalgia will win over the fans instead of what they cheer for every week makes me completely sick to be honest. If there's no big pay off for Punk (granted he returns) and Bryan at WM I'm going to be shocked and disappointed.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Cack_Thu said:


> In addition to re-reading my last post,kindly make an honest attempt to ask the virgin fanboys that created many twitter account to hijack RAW in favor of their national bitching hero - CM Phil.


Attacking people you don't know, wasn't that you Batista marks argument against Punk fans about in the first place? 

Regardless why is this even a problem? Everyone that doesn't like Punk is throwing a huge fucking bitch fit about this Hijack Raw that's going to happen today when they forget that it's a whole city of people that want Raw hijacked. Not only one city, nearly every city they've gone to has had at least a few CM Punk chants throughout the show. I don't think it's a bunch of virgin fanboys, I think you're just being a contrarian.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

God I hope CM Punk returning tonight is a lie and Batista comes out to his theme music , the heat would be unreal.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i never liked him and never will. i prefer cena to be honest. he is not the rock he is not austin and neither is he hogan but i bet your life he thinks he is. he comes across as that type off guy. 

i can see why punk left. why should batista be paid more and steal other wrestlers spotlights when he just isn't that good. his so boring not to mention most moaned about the rock but sorry the rock is in way better shape than batista. 

batista is no way in ring shape. and he should never off been brought back. he is not a gold ticket. he is a complete moron that thinks he looks good with his gay tattoo's his camp nose piercing and his daft dress sense the guy is a complete joke if you ask me.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

put him in a wheelchair, he will be even more entertaining


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> God I hope CM Punk returning tonight is a lie and Batista comes out to his theme music , the heat would be unreal.


I will die a happy person if that happens

All the vanilla midget fans will be crying into their punk duvet covers


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Now where does this possibly leave the Mania main event? Surely at Mania 30 they cant put heel vs heel for the title right? Surely they HAVE to throw in a face to the mix and make it a triple threat? Even if it isn't Bryan, even if it truly is in Batista's contract to win the title, surely a shake up is needed?

Secondly, heel Batista is fucking great. Is it wrong to have him win at Mania? Hell yes, however I would be thoroughly entertained to watch a heel Batista with the title somewhere down the line..


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

Pacmanboi said:


> Attacking people you don't know, wasn't that you Batista marks argument against Punk fans about in the first place?


BTW if you want I'll share with you the messages I got in Reputation received...

a part from that...I guess almost anybody considers Punk leaving a disaster...hope it'is just a work


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/DMB.Official

"Getting ready to head to Chicago for WWE Monday Night Raw and then WWE Friday Night SmackDown in Detroit."

"Just hit up Whole Foods Market Chicago and checked in for the night. Its freezing cold here! RAW tomorrow anyone??"

Wow Batista looks so affected by the reaction of the fans and IWC... he will probably turn into a alcoholic before mania :ti


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

I would rather he not be in the company at all actually. The man can barely move and went to The Rock Lookalike School and graduated with honors.

He's a nobody, is boring, and quite honestly should just go sit in the rocking chair Bray brings out.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ohmagawd said:


> I find it odd how people are creaming their skinny jeans over this SmackDown! promo, when it's really just a result of WWE covering their tracks. Would ol' Bootista have been any good or even tolerable if it wasn't for the fans shitting on him? It shouldn't take that to happen for him to be well received/his character to move in the right direction. That's not OK.
> 
> Personally, he does nothing for me. I don't see why they ever brought him back. I find him bland and not at all good to watch.


Agree with this 1000% The BOOtista on Smackdown was good, yeh but, for what it took to get to this point just shows you what a shitstorm the situation is. And now what heel vs heel for the WM30 Main event?

Also, and this is the biggest problem I have with BOOtista, how much can his cardio really improve in the next month? B/c if the WM main event match looks like his ADR or Ziggler match, the match itself will be terrible as well as being shit on by the fans.

Other than that I have no gripe with BOOtista, and in fact like his heel persona, and he was a victim of TERRIBLE booking by the WWE, but until he can put on at least a passable match I will continue to shit on him heel or face.

So to you BOOtista lovers you can "DEAL WITH IT" :saul


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

It was obvious this was going to happen, nobody wants to cheer for him.


----------



## Kemil22 (Jan 3, 2012)

big dave is here to stay he will win the title and squash anyone who tries to take it off him


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

If Punk returns and gets put on WM, does Batista have the right to complain that WWE are suddenly pushing to the high heavens a washed up former star rather than someone on the full-time roster like himself?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

SnoopSystem said:


> Yep and if WWE did the same to Batista and didn't take away the spot from the deserving Daniel Bryan, then Batista wouldn't be getting so booed right now. I like the heel turn, but I bet his contract is what's still gonna make Batista champion at WrestleMania 30. I would hope that WWE can come to an agreement with him, but I really don't think Bryan will become champ instead. Maybe after WrestleMania he will take the titles from Batista.


That is probably what will happen. Batista will win the title at mania, getting him even more over as a heel, and then Bryan vs Batista will be a big moment at the next PPV as Bryan defeats and vanquishes Batista to the cheers of millions. YES!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kemil22 said:


> big dave is here to stay he will win the title and squash anyone who tries to take it off him


:ti I gotta save this gif


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> God I hope CM Punk returning tonight is a lie and Batista comes out to his theme music , the heat would be unreal.


Not only does Batista come out to Punk's theme, but also dresses like him with the hoodie and armbands. Mock the hell out of the fans and have him ask, "Oh sorry, did you think your hero would be here tonight??"

Just like how Punk came out to Jeff Hardy's theme, wearing the facepaint and pretending to be him lol.


----------

